
Gizmodo 'not motivated by financial greed' in iPhone case, D.A. says - ssclafani
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/08/gizmodo-not-motivated-by-financial-greed-in-iphone-case-da-says.html
======
noeltock
What constitutes financial greed? The sale of the prototype or advertising
impressions? Either way, journalists have been paying for news for years, the
same the police pays CI's. Tough case, and there are probably more important
issues for the DA's office to go after.

